# The Meatbro



## Metropolicity

*It's my birthday, here's a little gift to you. A template for our latest slingshot, a beefier version of the Milbro and the Metbro, meet the Meatbro.*


----------



## Tremoside

Happy B day Eric! Thanks for this present to the forum. I like that handle  and that name oh my! MeatBro... Cheers


----------



## Can-Opener

Happy birthday Eric  If I make a "Meatbro" will it shoot bacon in my mouth??


----------



## Metropolicity

Can-Opener said:


> Happy birthday Eric  If I make a "Meatbro" will it shoot bacon in my mouth??


You know it's ammo is .50 cal spicy Italian meatballs.


----------



## alfshooter

:thumbsup: Master Eric Happy Birthday !!!!!


----------



## ImEggscellent85

Happy Birthday Eric! Hope it's a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Nice template and happy birthday.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Happy Birthday Eric. That's an elegant gift.*


----------



## lunasling

Happy birthday Eric !


----------



## JonM

Happy birthday!


----------

